# Why Would I Want 4G LTE?



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --

The device is not a phone, and I would be using it either in my own home which is wi-fi or when I travel which is in a wi-fi enabled hotel.  For the cruiseships, I travel pre-loaded (not use the cloud) and the device would find a wi-fi hotspot in most offices and aircraft. Unlike smartphone, I would not be taking the device to the doctor or dentist offices.  What would be the advantage of 4g for me?  Please try to sell me on this!   I'm open to a very cogent argument for it.

I will say, though, that on My Kindle 1 reader, I enjoy using the Sprint Whispernet for book downloads, although I order from my computer.  Will the 4G LTE mean that ir has Whispernet?.  Do all the new Fire 2's have Whispernet?

ZU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You may not. . . .but I can see it being useful.

Say you don't already have a smart phone. . . .and don't want to carry a whole laptop. . . . .the cell network connection means you could check email and message boards even if there's no WiFi available.  PLUS, it's really cheap. . . .$50 for a year at 250MB per month.  If you just need it as sort of emergency connect-ability, it's a steal.  It's probably not enough to stream full moviews. . .though from the press release it appears you can buy larger data plans direct from ATT.  

Also, you have to get the 4G one to get 32GB of storage.  

edit:  there is one with 32GB that does not have the 4G


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . .$50 for a year at 250MB per month.


This is the part that doesn't quite cut it. I tether my Fire -- I do not stream movies or video while tethered (an occasional 2-3 minute Youtube will sneak in there from time to time) -- last month I ran approximately 400 MB through it.......

Streaming will skyrocket these numbers!

For example here's some numbers from a simple google search (I cannot attest to the accuracy of these -- haven't fully researched it yet):

Netflix Movies (HD): These guys are around 3.8Mbit, which means it's about 3600MB for a 2 hour HD movie.
Netflix Movies (SD): Each of these movies are around 500-700MB each, depending on the length of the movie.
Netflix TV Shows (HD): A 30-minute TV show will be about 1500MB.
Netflix TV Shows (SD): A 30-minute TV show will be about 400MB.

So streaming one little 30 minute TV show a month blows way past your data allowance for the month??

Any ideas yet what the overages are charged at? Or if you are just cut off at 250 MB??

The Fire is touted as a media device -- and Amazon sells it with streaming video as a feature -- yet 250 MB per month?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> This is the part that doesn't quite cut it. I tether my Fire -- I do not stream movies or video while tethered (an occasional 2-3 minute Youtube will sneak in there from time to time) -- last month I ran approximately 400 MB through it.......
> 
> Streaming will skyrocket these numbers!
> 
> ...


Then it sounds like it won't work for you. It still has WiFi capabilities so you can always stream through that. And, based on the press release, you can purchase more data from ATT directly. No idea how that works though.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Hi --
> 
> The device is not a phone, and I would be using it either in my own home which is wi-fi or when I travel which is in a wi-fi enabled hotel. For the cruiseships, I travel pre-loaded (not use the cloud) and the device would find a wi-fi hotspot in most offices and aircraft. Unlike smartphone, I would not be taking the device to the doctor or dentist offices. What would be the advantage of 4g for me? Please try to sell me on this! I'm open to a very cogent argument for it.
> 
> ...


BTW, I intend to replace my smartphone and ATT contract (65.00/month) with the Fire and a Tracfone. I make very little in the way of phone calls with the phone -- 20 minutes/month, so in three months I have paid for the Fire and then I am saving money!

ZU


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I'd be someone who may be traveling far from any WiFi -- possibly even out of 3G/4G range, but I don't know enough about the coverage to be sure. My add-on question to this discussion is:  what might I be missing out on in terms of using various apps if I did NOT have the 4G LTE option?  

I'm not into games, but can imagine being interested in weather updates (we're out hiking, camping, and climbing a lot), mapping/where's the nearest restaurant or motel features (although we do have a car GPS, so maybe not), and obvious stuff like checking email. Truth is, since I've never had a smartphone or tablet or other such device, I don't even know what apps I may love but haven't thought of yet!

To 4G or not 4G, that is my question.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Am I missing something?  Unless you're using Netflex or some other movie service wouldn't you be using Amazon's video store to watch movies?  Don't they download to the Kindle and then you watch them from your devise?  That is how I have done it and that's not streaming through wifi or Internet.  So that wouldn't take time from the data time right?


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Am I missing something? Unless you're using Netflex or some other movie service wouldn't you be using Amazon's video store to watch movies? Don't they download to the Kindle and then you watch them from your devise? That is how I have done it and that's not streaming through wifi or Internet. So that wouldn't take time from the data time right?


Those videos are coming to you over the internet. If they are coming direct to your Fire they are being streamed through your wifi. If you used the 4G it would indeed use your 250 MB allowance.

It seems to me that the 250 MB allowance is designed to allow for texting, email, and some web browsing when a wifi connection is not available. It's not supposed to be your primary way of accessing the internet, but something there for you when wifi isn't available and you need to check email, text someone, or maybe look up something online such as an address of a business, etc. If you could use it like that the $50/year isn't too bad. The real problem for me would be the extra cost to get the 4G Fire in the first place.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Am I missing something? Unless you're using Netflex or some other movie service wouldn't you be using Amazon's video store to watch movies? Don't they download to the Kindle and then you watch them from your devise? That is how I have done it and that's not streaming through wifi or Internet. So that wouldn't take time from the data time right?


It depends - if you're purchasing the videos, or renting, you can stream or download. If it's one of the free Prime videos, it's streaming only and requires wifi or 4G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Hi --
> 
> The device is not a phone, and I would be using it either in my own home which is wi-fi or when I travel which is in a wi-fi enabled hotel. For the cruiseships, I travel pre-loaded (not use the cloud) and the device would find a wi-fi hotspot in most offices and aircraft. Unlike smartphone, I would not be taking the device to the doctor or dentist offices. What would be the advantage of 4g for me? Please try to sell me on this! I'm open to a very cogent argument for it.
> 
> ...


ZU--

Whispernet was what Amazon called the free "phone service" on the first Kindles. They more or less dropped that later, referring to 3G on the later models. The 4G service on the Fire HD 4G replaces the "Whispernet." L Only the 4G has that; the other Fires have WiFi only, like several of the later eInk Kindles. Any Kindle or Kindle Fire with WiFi access will still be able to download books wirelessly as long as it is connected to a WiFi network. As you indicate you have WiFi in most places you are, you will be able to download books to the Fire that you purchase through your computer. (I do the same thing. )

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Zorrosuncle said:


> BTW, I intend to replace my smartphone and ATT contract (65.00/month) with the Fire and a Tracfone. I make very little in the way of phone calls with the phone -- 20 minutes/month, so in three months I have paid for the Fire and then I am saving money! ZU


YEAH me too. I pay about what you do now but if I switched to VZN which I'd like too they start at $100. I do mainly wifi at home and I do few phone minutes, well below their minimumof 450/mo. Wondering what the coverage is of Tracfone vs ATT and VZN. Do they share the networks or have their own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> This is the part that doesn't quite cut it. I tether my Fire -- I do not stream movies or video while tethered (an occasional 2-3 minute Youtube will sneak in there from time to time) -- last month I ran approximately 400 MB through it.......
> 
> Streaming will skyrocket these numbers!
> 
> ...


It might not be worth it for you, Tip10. On the other hand, I've ordered one, and while I may yet change my mind, I'm pretty sure I'm going to get it and it'll be right for me. Here's why.

Like zorrosuncle, I'm almost always within WiFi, so all actual streaming will be done via WiFi. What makes the 4G attractive to me is that I don't have a smartphone, and occasionally I want to look up something on the internet, send a text, check my email while I'm out. Run a credit card at a show. Right now, I use my MiFi for that; $20 for 500 MB of data for a month. $50 for a year of 250MB seems like a sweet deal for me.

As for overages, I suspect you are cut off; that's what happens with my MiFi which is limited at 500 MB in a month under the plan I use. There has been no mention of overage charges, but Amazon does say "if you need more data, additional 3 GB and 5 GB data plans are also available for purchase. You can sign up for a data plan right from your device."

I look at this as a way of offering up for the Fire the Whispernet or 3G that was on earlier devices in a way that makes sense for Amazon. They limited the 3G on the latest eInk devices to, essentially, the ability to download books and some limited "look-up" features. Having the 4G on the Fire will give people who own that Fire the same ability. Too bad it's not an option on a 7" version, though, I liked the smaller form...

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Betsy, I think you might have meant Tip10 in you response, I am considering getting the 4G.  I visit my sister and BIL in another city on the weekends a couple of times a month and we take day trips to various locations all over AZ.  I am thinking that the 4G would come in handy, but I have a smart phone w/unlimited data plan (currently grandfathered in) and am trying to decide if my desire for all the bells and whistles of the new 4G is necessary.  I am also thinking of getting the Kindle Paperwhite wifi only (I currently have the K3 3G) and having the 4G would give me the ability to browse the Kindle bookstore and send books to the Paperwhite where ever I am.  (Do you get the idea that I am trying to talk myself into/out of purchasing these new pretty's?) 

My previous comment was only to understand why the 4G data plan wouldn't be enough for movies and such.  I don't really know how much 250MB is or how to determine if that is enough to do what I would use it for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're absolutely right, BKay, sorry...I did quote the right one, at least!  Off to edit my post...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Hi Betsy, I think you might have meant Tip10 in you response, I am considering getting the 4G. I visit my sister and BIL in another city on the weekends a couple of times a month and we take day trips to various locations all over AZ. I am thinking that the 4G would come in handy, but I have a smart phone w/unlimited data plan (currently grandfathered in) and am trying to decide if my desire for all the bells and whistles of the new 4G is necessary. I am also thinking of getting the Kindle Paperwhite wifi only (I currently have the K3 3G) and having the 4G would give me the ability to browse the Kindle bookstore and send books to the Paperwhite where ever I am. (Do you get the idea that I am trying to talk myself into/out of purchasing these new pretty's?)
> 
> My previous comment was only to understand why the 4G data plan wouldn't be enough for movies and such. I don't really know how much 250MB is or how to determine if that is enough to do what I would use it for.


I don't think streaming over the 4G would be viable with only 250MB; really, it's about enough to do some daily web surfing and email, with maybe an occasional YouTube video. You're really want to be on WiFi for anything else. And you can still browse the bookstore using your smartphone. Per B. Justin Shier, there are also some speed issues with AT&T's 4G, if that's what the network will be, which could hamper streaming...

As I said, I really think this is a way to offer Fire folk an option similar to what people have on 3G Kindles--a way to download content anywhere, any time.

I don't have a smartphone, so this will add something for me. I think I will be carrying the 4G with me when I go out of the house and the iPad will be my "work at home" device.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't really think the movie streaming would be a factor for me, personally) I don't usually watch movies.  I did watch the first two seasons of Glee over the course of a week or so and was at home to do that.  As I explained I thought that the 4G would be useful in the car on our day trips or when I go out on my own.  I might even start checking email and using it for more of the computer aspect.  Right now, pure speculation (unfortunately).

Betsy, thank you for your input.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi -- It is my understanding that under the Android operating system, that the system gives priority to using Wi-Fi for data downloads and only after that to cellular, if it can't get wi-fi.  My smartphone has a way of deactivating the data network mode (cellular) if I don't want to use cellular (3G or 4G).  I would hope that the new tablet has the means for doing the same, because in an airport or poor connection area, with a poor wi-fi connection, it might jump to 4G and cost me some data dollars I don't want to spend.  My phone data usage has been zero for the last 22 months because of my ability to turn the 3G off.

ZU


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't want anyone to get the wrong impression -- I think 4G on a Fire is a very good thing -- I think it'll definitely have its uses and definitely has pluses associated with it. I definitely have some interest in it.

My only thing in pointing out what I did was that I believe Amazon may be making a rather big marketing mistake. 
They are pushing the Fire in their usual way -- using statements such as:

*Ultra-fast 4G LTE wireless No hunting for Wi-Fi hotspots. Connect anytime with ultra-fast 4G LTE.
Get 250 MB a month for 12 months with a one-time payment of $49.99 - no monthly payments. 
Free Skype video calls with front-facing HD camera
Prime Instant Video - unlimited, instant streaming of thousands of popular movies and TV shows*

The problem is when the casual non-techie user gets this fancy thing from Amazon and tries to connect to 4G and stream all of those unlimited free Prime Instant Videos and _cannot_ I'm afraid they are going to have some serious PR issues on their hands.

Been all over the 4G Fire pages and nowhere does it even seem to address any data limitations while on 4G.
All you can find is the one sentence that says: *"If you need more data, additional 3 GB and 5 GB data plans are also available for purchase." * Although no where can you find any details on what it costs for that additional data, nor why you might need additional data.

They further compound the issues with statements like:
*"Kindle Fire HD 8.9" features the latest 4G LTE technology for ultra-fast mobile broadband, letting you connect to the internet, stream, and download at speeds even faster than Wi-Fi. Unlike some 4G devices, Kindle Fire HD includes support for 10 bands, so even when you're in a place with no 4G LTE network you'll fall back to the fastest available network and won't lose coverage."
*

Sooo, while you or I may know that you aren't going to be able to stream much of anything on the 4G "package" from Amazon the casual consumer is kind of being misled don't you think?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In terms of figuring out how many MB/GB you might use in a month, Verizon has a calculator:

http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/splash/datacalculatorPopup.jsp


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

The New iPad offers a 250 MB/month option for $14.99/month.  That is $180 a year.  No doubt the Kindle Fire HD 4G plan is better.  It's not like 4G plans are set in stone, ATT could offer a plan with more data.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey -- just saw a comment posted on another site:

"Amazon gives you 20GB of cloud storage though that isn’t counted against your plan when you access it."

Can anybody confirm this?  
That could definitely have a nice impact on the 250MB/month issue.....
Pre-staging a lot of stuff (i.e. videos, music, etc) to the cloud and not have it count against the data plan, would be sweet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Forgive me if I am missing the point here but...the 4G Fire also has WiFi. It seems to me that if you are going to do something that uses a lot of data, like watch a movie, then you should do that at a place with WiFi. That's how it works for me at least--I watch movies, etc., at home and we have WiFi here. Back when I had my iPad with 3G (and paid dearly for the 3G every month) the only place I really used the 3G was at the Free Clinic, because there was no WiFi there. But I wasn't watching movies and so on at work and so I barely made a dent in the unlimited 3G data that I was paying for. 

We still don't have WiFi (officially) at the Free Clinic but a few months ago I bought a 4G HotSpot from Verizon because I was absolutely fed up with the blocks they were putting on accessing things (ie, a person can't log into gmail). I pay $50/mo for 5GB. I've given the password to two other very trusted employees and told them no videos, no YouTubes, etc. In the months that we've had the HotSpot we've never come close to using the whole 5GB. Maybe I can authorize them to watch one YouTube per month...LOL.

My point is, I think that 250MB/mo could be made to last as long as you have WiFi access for the high usage items. 

In fact, because of my experience with the iPad, that is why I am not interested in the 4G Kindle Fire. WiFi has become ubiquitous enough that I can't justify the expense.

L


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't have a smart phone.  I use Net10 (which is essentially Tracfone) and I do use it but only for necessary calls, no texting and I always buy minutes in the cheapest per day bundle that keeps the phone active, so those minutes keep rolling over and as years have gone by I have at east 5000 minutes, so if I am never concerned about running out of phone minutes.

I've lived with wireless only with my current Fire and of course use my wifi at home and sometimes at hospitals (but that can be iffy, and I more often find myself taking patients to places near but not at a hospital and no wifi.  Or I'm waiting outside a patient's home and no wifi.

And that isn't tragic, but I often would like to be able to use apps.. mapquest would be really useful (but I wonder about how that would suck up the max usage.  GasBuddy.com would be great, since prices are so changeable here that lookup before leaving home may not cut it later in the day on the way home.

Checking my email WOULD be a big plus.  Some Tweets, maybe 

As for movies and such, that would be for wifi.

I do hope the device can be set to not flip to 4G automatically..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Hey -- just saw a comment posted on another site:
> 
> "Amazon gives you 20GB of cloud storage though that isn't counted against your plan when you access it."
> 
> ...


The product page talks about 20 GB of cloud storage for photos and more...so the jury's out on what else you could use it for.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I think that Tip10 is absolutely correct.  Amazon marketed their plan badly as most of the people that I know (non-techies) have absolutely NO idea how much 250MB is.  Plus, if you're putting streaming into the same 'spot' where you are listing a data plan, the natural assumption is that you are getting enough from the data plan to do exactly that.

A 250MB plan is for email, downloading an app or two and occasional web surfing.  Anything other than that is going to send you into GB territory.  Perhaps they should have marketed it for use in those few times you're out of wifi range.

The Fire will be my 3rd (4th?) tablet and I went with a no-contract mobile broadband account with T-Mobile.  I buy access when I need it and they have plans from weekly to monthly.  I find that unless traveling, I don't need any data, I'm almost always in some type of wifi range and when not usually can get whatever info I need on my phone.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had the same questions about which version to get, the 4G or the wifi only version. I don't have a smartphone, so I thought that checking my email, etc. when I was out would be better with the 4G version. Yet, because of the weight, I think 20 oz., would I find it too heavy to take it out? If so, the the wifi version, leave at home, would be better? I ordered both, so that I could get in line & think about it. I also ordered the new 7 inch version, because it's lighter weight. Now, I have to figure out which to keep & which to cancel. I do check my email now on the Fire 1 when I am out, but I have to load up my email at home where I have wifi. I am leaning toward the 4G, because of Amazon's great deal.
      Do I have to pay an additional $50 dollars to start the cellular service or is that included in the price of buying the 4G? I assumed that it's included, but am not absolutely sure. I missed seeing the big event & am just starting to read the threads here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I had the same questions about which version to get, the 4G or the wifi only version. I don't have a smartphone, so I thought that checking my email, etc. when I was out would be better with the 4G version. Yet, because of the weight, I think 20 oz., would I find it too heavy to take it out? If so, the the wifi version, leave at home, would be better? I ordered both, so that I could get in line & think about it. I also ordered the new 7 inch version, because it's lighter weight. Now, I have to figure out which to keep & which to cancel. I do check my email now on the Fire 1 when I am out, but I have to load up my email at home where I have wifi. I am leaning toward the 4G, because of Amazon's great deal.
> Do I have to pay an additional $50 dollars to start the cellular service or is that included in the price of buying the 4G? I assumed that it's included, but am not absolutely sure. I missed seeing the big event & am just starting to read the threads here.


I carry my original iPad, at 24 ounces without a cover, everywhere. The weight doesn't bother me, your mileage may vary.

As for the 4G service, I believe the $50 is on top of the price, but I'm not complete sure. It certainly doesn't ever say it's included. Instead, it says this on the product page:


> Groundbreaking 4G LTE Package
> Amazon worked closely with AT&T to offer the most affordable 4G tablet data package. This 12 month AT&T 4G data package includes 250MB a month of blazing fast data, 20GB of additional Cloud Drive storage, and a $10 Amazon Appstore promotional credit, all for a one-time payment of only $49.99, with no monthly payments required. If you need more data, additional 3GB and 5GB data plans from AT&T are also available for purchase. You can sign up for a data plan right from your device.


Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, you are probably right about the charge. Just wish that it was spelled out more clearly on the Fire's page. I guess I have to wait an see on the weight issue. I have the ipad in a cover, but it's too big for me to carry around. The weight is also a factor. The Fire would be easier because of the size & less weight as you said.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just weighted my Apple iPad cover--6 ounces. The iPad is 24 ounces. So, my iPad is 30 ounces total.  The Fire 4G, coverless will be 10 ounces less than that.  I may just use a fabric sleeve on the Fire, not sure.  The Amazon covers are 1 pound.

I had to buy a bigger purse when I got the iPad, but I'm fine with the size otherwise...for me, and how I use my device, I like the size of the iPad/Fire 4G.  I did like the smaller size of the 7" Fire, but I usually carried it WITH my iPad, not instead of it.  I think the Fire 4G will replace the iPad when I go out.

I agree with Tip10 and Jesslyn that Amazon could have marketed the "streaming" aspect better....we'll see how that goes.

Betsy

Edited to clarify that the original iPad weights 24 ounces and the Fire 4G weights 20 ounces--four ounces different.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

We don't know the cost of the 3GB & 5GB plans yet do we?

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to weigh iPad. Yeah, the Fire is 10 oz lighter! Now, for the cover, yikes! I did not realized the cover was that heavy! I ordered the Amazon covers, because I love that wake/put to sleep that I use on my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thanks for taking the time to weigh iPad. Yeah, the Fire is 10 oz lighter! Now, for the cover, yikes! I did not realized the cover was that heavy! I ordered the Amazon covers, because I love that wake/put to sleep that I use on my iPad.


Sorry, I was unclear in my post. The new Fire 8.9" is 4 oz lighter than the original iPad. My iPad is 24 oz, the Fire is 20 oz. I was comparing my covered iPad, at 30 oz to the new Fire and trying to figure if the 1 lb. cover would be worth it. I'm thinking not...

I'll edit my original post on the weights to be more clear.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the correction change. I just wish that the cover were lighter. I am still debating on using getting the cover. I love the wake/sleep functions of my iPad cover & the Amazon cover looks so sleek.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Wingpeople said:


> Well, I'd be someone who may be traveling far from any WiFi -- possibly even out of 3G/4G range, but I don't know enough about the coverage to be sure. My add-on question to this discussion is: what might I be missing out on in terms of using various apps if I did NOT have the 4G LTE option?


Does anyone have any feedback on my question? Pretty please?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wingpeople said:


> Well, I'd be someone who may be traveling far from any WiFi -- possibly even out of 3G/4G range, but I don't know enough about the coverage to be sure. My add-on question to this discussion is: what might I be missing out on in terms of using various apps if I did NOT have the 4G LTE option?
> 
> I'm not into games, but can imagine being interested in weather updates (we're out hiking, camping, and climbing a lot), mapping/where's the nearest restaurant or motel features (although we do have a car GPS, so maybe not), and obvious stuff like checking email. Truth is, since I've never had a smartphone or tablet or other such device, I don't even know what apps I may love but haven't thought of yet!
> 
> To 4G or not 4G, that is my question.


Any apps that require network connectivity to work would not work without it.

Weather updates, for example, need to touch the network to get the updates -- they would only update when connected via wifi or 4g. 
Same with mapping programs -- they have to fetch the data -- they generally get it from the network. I expect there might be some of the more obscure mapping apps that use canned maps and databases but they would be resource hogs in that all of the data would need be stored on-board the Fire. 
E-Mail will not work without network connectivity.

Based upon the little you have mentioned above the 4g option is made for folks like you -- who will tend to be away from any kind of wifi connectivity who still want to take advantage of some of the things the Fire can offer.

As has been discussed earlier -- streaming of video will require a LOT more data than the 250 a month default plan -- depending upon your usage of the other apps you may also require more data.

My advice -- go 4g -- go with the default data plan and then see if you run out of data in your normal comings and goings. 
If your hikings/campings/etc are more the exception than the rule -- in that I mean more like once a week or twice a month versus daily things then you might be just fine with the default data plan. If not you can always upgrade the data plan.

Bottom line is most of what you asked about would seem to require network connectivity -- either WIFI OR 4G.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, Tip10 -- that _was _helpful.

I'd also love to hear from people about wonderful apps that I haven't mentioned that might be useful while far from your home base (and far from WiFi), and whether or not connectivity would be required to use the apps.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Wingpeople said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on my question? Pretty please?


Three letters: GPS

The 3/4G Fires have GPS, the WiFi do not.

If you use GPS Apps, then consider the 4g model.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wingpeople said:


> Well, I'd be someone who may be traveling far from any WiFi -- possibly even out of 3G/4G range, but I don't know enough about the coverage to be sure. My add-on question to this discussion is: what might I be missing out on in terms of using various apps if I did NOT have the 4G LTE option?
> 
> I'm not into games, but can imagine being interested in weather updates (we're out hiking, camping, and climbing a lot), mapping/where's the nearest restaurant or motel features (although we do have a car GPS, so maybe not), and obvious stuff like checking email. Truth is, since I've never had a smartphone or tablet or other such device, I don't even know what apps I may love but haven't thought of yet!
> 
> To 4G or not 4G, that is my question.


Well, I think you realize that weather updates, GPS, checking where the nearest restaurant or motel are and checking email would require 4G or WiFi access. So, if those are important to you, you'll want the 4G.

Note that there's no guarantee that you'll have coverage in the places you are planning on going. I'd check the coverage map.

Some games require connectivity to run. Certainly any news apps would.

Betsy


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been very happy with my original Fire.  Haven't been finacially able to get an IPad with the added cost of data plans.  Don't expect to have to use the 4G much.  Though I do not have wireless at work, I, also, don't have much time to play with the internet at work....I have to work!  So....the reason I want the 4G is the for the GPS.


----------

